# Stabilitrak Issues with 2015 Chevy Cruze



## Tjdecks (Apr 24, 2020)

I have been getting an error message to service my Stabilitrak System. When this happens, all of the electrical components in the interior of the car either start flickering or go out completely (i.e. the radio, touch screen, alert lights on the dash, etc.) This has been happening for about a year, but I found a “quick fix” on one of these forums last fall, and replaced the battery. It seemed to do the trick...for a while.

Fast forward 4 months later, this issue started up again, and this time, it seems to happen when I press down on the brake. It has also completely died after I park and turn the car off.

does anyone know what the root issue could be?

I thank you for all your knowledge and help!!


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Try replacing the ground cable. Prior experience with Mopars in the 90s that had a lot of odd electrical gremlins tells me there is a chance that a corroded, loose, or detached ground cable could be a cheap fix to try.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2015/SB-10057574-8899.pdf


----------

